# What can I expect from therapy?



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

My parents are putting pressure on me to seek help, but I'm very skeptical of it. I just don't see how anything can help me at this point. About 10 years ago I saw a psychologist once and he wanted to put me in group therapy. That scared the crap out of me and I refused to do it.


----------



## anothermisanthrope (Nov 23, 2014)

From my personal experience, nothing at all. If anything, I've found it a complete waste of time.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Futures said:


> My parents are putting pressure on me to seek help


Therapy to please other people... is a waste of time.

Everyone preaches "therapy" because they don't know what else to do, but they have to _believe_ that people can be 'fixed', so... therapy it is...

The reality is, there are only select treatments available. 'Talk therapy', group therapy, medication, CBT, hypnotization, electroconvulsive therapy... what else do they do? What else *can* they do?

This isn't to discourage anyone from trying different treatments, but is to say to keep it in check... Therapy begins and ends with the patient. Whether anything works, is ultimately up to the patient.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

anothermisanthrope said:


> From my personal experience, nothing at all. If anything, I've found it a complete waste of time.


i agree. I've been to see every type of therapist you could think of and they've all been uselsss

my advice is help yourself and get as much support as possible


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Taking part in some types of therapy can weaken the links in your mind between the things you're afraid of and the feeling of fear. That means that your brain doesn't automatically associate scary situations with danger as much so your anxiety is lowered.


----------



## danielhermanson (Nov 23, 2014)

There is a saying, if you don't try it you never know if it works, for you of course. What works for others wouldn't necessary work for you too. Now, before taking any medication I suggest trying at least one type of therapy to see how it goes. Yes, it might be a waste of time but at least it is something that you have tried and you can check it on your list.

One reason why some therapies don't work for everyone is that not everybody follow the therapy the right way or the right period of time. Therapy takes a long time to see real results so you must have patience.

Medication has a lot of negative side effects and it gives you anxiety relief only for a short period of time, as long as the drug is inside your body, after that the symptoms come back, so be careful.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Every single therapist that ive been to see (and beleive me i've seen a lot) has just been some idiot who doesn't now what he's doing. and some idiot who has chose that job just to make money

To be a successful therapist you need 2 things - 1) you need to have suffered from the actual problem, that you are trying to treat in your patients, yourself. And you need to have overcome that problem yourself too. 2) A passion for helping people 

All of the therapist that ive been to see do not know what it is like to suffer from social anxiety. None of them have overcame social anxiety. And none of them have a passion for helping people (all they care about is their pay check. it's just a job to them)


----------



## Razin (Nov 30, 2014)

Therapists just sit there and listen to you rant on about how bad your life blows. Pretty much useless unless you have something that you really need to get off your chest and tell someone. Think I need to see a psychologist so they'll actually have the education background to be able to offer me help and advice.


----------



## tobi08 (Dec 29, 2008)

i have the luck to have found a coach(or better - he found me) who really had suffered from social anxiety and overcame it himself. 
He has tried everything and nothing has worked for him. So he started to search his own way and his intuition lead him to the solution which is trauma release with energetic therapy. He didnt have a therapist.
If you are open minded you can pm me and i can give you his email adress. 
He made a really gerneros deal with me. He promised me that he will help me (we do sessions over skype) until im anxiety free and i only payed him once 400 euro.(which is something like 500 dollar) For me thats a little price compared to the life i will have once ive overcome my sa and depression


----------



## adam4991 (Mar 27, 2010)

It's all about finding a therapist that works for you. I tried three therapists with no luck and I stopped going for a good three years. I then decided that I couldn't deal with my symptoms and went to another therapist and this one has been really beneficial. Looking at my experience a lot of the failure of the other therapists was more on my lack of effort and not willing to tell them everything. If you feel you don't need it then don't, but if you are trying to make excuses to not go then I would just give it a shot. If it doesn't work it doesn't work.


----------



## Teflondon (Dec 5, 2014)

anothermisanthrope said:


> From my personal experience, nothing at all. If anything, I've found it a complete waste of time.


Agreed.


----------

